# Wife asked me to let her become a feedee recently. I was shocked...



## Clyde (Apr 22, 2010)

For the past year or so, my wife has been plumping me, and consistently brought my weight up from around 155 to well into the 190s. It was a huge turn on for me, but I never got the sense that it was a big turn on for her.

The other day I started talking about how much I would like to start plumping her, and how cool it would be if she would just let herself go, and not have to worry about what she was eating. I was a little surprised when she started to really get turned on by it. The next day she was actually asking me to bring her home some ice cream after work, and at night she would ask me what sweets I would be feeding her. It was a real turn on for me with her asking about it.

A little while ago, she was going out, and I told her I wanted to give her a brownie before she left. She said she was pretty full, but then I basically put it in her mouth and I was sort of surprised that she actually ate it and enjoyed it. 

So essentially we are both getting really turned on by it, and I never thought that she would want to be a feedee. I keep telling her that I will get her really big, and she says that is a really hot thought. 

Has anyone else experienced someone turning on to being a feedee so quickly (or at least not wanting to admit it, but realizing it is a big turn on to not have to worry about food and having someone get you a lot bigger)?


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

Clyde said:


> For the past year or so, my wife has been plumping me, and consistently brought my weight up from around 155 to well into the 190s. It was a huge turn on for me, but I never got the sense that it was a big turn on for her.
> 
> The other day I started talking about how much I would like to start plumping her, and how cool it would be if she would just let herself go, and not have to worry about what she was eating. I was a little surprised when she started to really get turned on by it. The next day she was actually asking me to bring her home some ice cream after work, and at night she would ask me what sweets I would be feeding her. It was a real turn on for me with her asking about it.
> 
> ...



This happened to me once, but the girl wasn't big, so I didn't want to gain with her. I would let a big big girl feed me, if I was to marry or go out with her, so it is alot better during our relations, (sex), because sex with one skinny and one fat is not as good as too fat. So go for it, and try to make your wife really big if she is turned on, because if I was a girl, I know I would be turned on if a guy said I would feed you whatever and you could let yourself go.


----------

